# intelisense customization?



## Braveheart (May 15, 2009)

i don't want it in alphabetical order...i want it in order of what the text is....so like all the data type variables would be in one category and than all the keywords, objects, etc...see what i mean? is there a way of doing that?


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2009)

I found a bit of information on customizing intellisense, but nothing like you are asking (changing the order of the items displayed).
You may want to hop over to the MSDN forums and ask there.


----------

